# Kansas Cube Off 2012 - May 19th



## Rpotts (Mar 17, 2012)

The Kansas Cube Off 2012 will take place at the Auburn Community Center in fabulous Topeka, KS. May 19th, 2012, save the date. Jeremy Fleischman will be delegating again this year and Tanner Reece returns as organizer.

Cubing USA

Tentative Events : 

A second round of Square-1
FMC
Head to Head


----------



## cubegenius (Mar 19, 2012)

What are the cut off times?


----------



## Cheese11 (Mar 19, 2012)

Does any one know how far away this is from Minniapolis?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 19, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> Does any one know how far away this is from Minniapolis?


 
Google maps could answer that for you  it's about 8 and a half hours. 

On topic, I'm happy you guys picked May 19th  me, Chris, and Julia will be attending.


----------



## Cheese11 (Mar 19, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Google maps could answer that for you  it's about 8 and a half hours.
> 
> On topic, I'm happy you guys picked May 19th  me, Chris, and Julia will be attending.


 
Hmm, that would be a 16 hour drive for me...

Guess this one's out of the picture.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Mar 20, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Google maps could answer that for you  it's about 8 and a half hours.
> 
> On topic, I'm happy you guys picked May 19th  me, Chris, and Julia will be attending.


 
About that, anyone have a place we could stay a night maybe? I think i'd be the only one driving and being up that long and driving is tough. Saturday night would be awesome. 
Thanks


----------



## Mikel (Mar 25, 2012)

cubegenius said:


> What are the cut off times?


 
I am definitely going, but I was also wondering if there were going to be cut-off times. This would help in case I needed to practice to be able to be under some of them.


----------



## Cubewarrior (Apr 1, 2012)

^Same. This will be my first competition. I could judge or scramble but I don't know what I need to do to judge and I can only scramble for 2x2-5x5 and Pyraminx, as long as scrambling doesn't mean missing events.


----------



## izovire (Apr 18, 2012)

Cubewarrior said:


> ^Same. This will be my first competition. I could judge or scramble but I don't know what I need to do to judge and *I can only scramble for 2x2-5x5 and Pyraminx, as long as scrambling doesn't mean missing events.*


 
If you're scrambling you should be able to do your solves first because scramblers get a different set of scrambles anyway. You will get your solves 

btw I registered for this competition. If I can get 2 days off of work I will drive (like 9 hours) to the venue. I looked up flights and I sure don't want to land in KSC then somehow get back to Auburn lol. 

If there's anyone in CO who is interested in carpooling with me just use my email below or go to my #puzzleaddictions chat. My wife has confirmed that she will stay home this time. I will also sponsor puzzles the same way I did at CO springs. 

Joker and Rubiks560... don't miss this one plz...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 18, 2012)

izovire said:


> If you're scrambling you should be able to do your solves first because scramblers get a different set of scrambles anyway. You will get your solves
> 
> btw I registered for this competition. If I can get 2 days off of work I will drive (like 9 hours) to the venue. I looked up flights and I sure don't want to land in KSC then somehow get back to Auburn lol.
> 
> ...


 
We plan on attending, we just need to find a place to stay first.


----------



## izovire (Apr 18, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> We plan on attending, we just need to find a place to stay first.


 
I will be sleeping in my Van  I will most likely stay in a Walmart parking lot... one with security roving around


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 18, 2012)

izovire said:


> I will be sleeping in my Van  I will most likely stay in a Walmart parking lot... one with security roving around


 
Hahaha. My mom says she'll probably have someone we can stay with. Try not to get killed in that parking lot


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 3, 2012)

So, is there anyone that would let me, Albert, and Chris stay? We can't find anyone....


----------



## izovire (May 3, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> So, is there anyone that would let me, Albert, and Chris stay? We can't find anyone....


 
In my Van? lol jk there is a chance I might get a motel room or something... should be really cheap there.


----------



## Mikel (May 3, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> So, is there anyone that would let me, Albert, and Chris stay? We can't find anyone....


I tried booking a hotel in Topeka but couldn't find anything under $150. I ended up getting one in Lawrence which is about 45 minutes away (w/o tolls, 35 w/ tolls). If you guys want to bring sleeping bags and sleep on the floor I would be willing to let you.

Edit: I have the room for Friday night.


----------



## cuber952 (May 3, 2012)

Mikel said:


> I tried booking a hotel in Topeka but couldn't find anything under $150. I ended up getting one in Lawrence which is about 45 minutes away (w/o tolls, 35 w/ tolls). If you guys want to bring sleeping bags and sleep on the floor I would be willing to let you.


What hotel are you at? My mom and I are also staying in Lawrence


----------



## Mikel (May 3, 2012)

cuber952 said:


> What hotel are you at? My mom and I are also staying in Lawrence


Super 8 I believe.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (May 3, 2012)

Mikel said:


> I tried booking a hotel in Topeka but couldn't find anything under $150. I ended up getting one in Lawrence which is about 45 minutes away (w/o tolls, 35 w/ tolls). If you guys want to bring sleeping bags and sleep on the floor I would be willing to let you.
> 
> Edit: I have the room for Friday night.


 
That would be really awesome


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 3, 2012)

Mikel said:


> I tried booking a hotel in Topeka but couldn't find anything under $150. I ended up getting one in Lawrence which is about 45 minutes away (w/o tolls, 35 w/ tolls). If you guys want to bring sleeping bags and sleep on the floor I would be willing to let you.
> 
> Edit: I have the room for Friday night.


 
Ooooohhhhh for free? :3


----------



## Mikel (May 3, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Ooooohhhhh for free? :3


Sure. Unless you wanted to help out with the cost, but I wouldn't require it.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 3, 2012)

Mikel said:


> Sure. Unless you wanted to hep out with the cost, but I wouldn't require it.


 
I <3 you.


----------



## Mikel (May 3, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> I <3 you.



Now I just hope John doesn't get mad at me for helping you out. In case you steal his thunder...


----------



## Jokerman5656 (May 3, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Ooooohhhhh for free? :3


 
No, not for free. I'm not the type to freeload on people like that so I am pitching in at least 20$ to him, you don't have to but remember who your ride home is


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 3, 2012)

jokerman5656 said:


> No, not for free. I'm not the type to freeload on people like that so I am pitching in at least 20$ to him, you don't have to but remember who your ride home is


 
I do plan on pitching in a bit. I wouldn't not pay. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't having to pay 100 or something.


----------



## Mikel (May 16, 2012)

Getting really excited for this competition, it should be fun.

Goals:
2x2: Sub-7 avg
3x3: Sub-19 avg
4x4: Sub-1:30 avg
5x5: Sub- 3:10 avg
3x3 OH: Sub-40 avg
Magics: Meh, don't fail 
Square1: Sub-1:00 avg
Pyraminx: Sub- 16.75 avg
FMC: Hopefully Sub-60 
3x3 BLD: Success
People: Meet new


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 17, 2012)

I am also very excited!

Here's a few of my goals:

2x2 beast mode and not fail....
3x3 sub 10.5
4x4 sub 50
5x5 uhh....
Pyraminx sub 8?
FMC hopefully sub 40
BLD sub 1:20
OH sub 19/18

Also hope to be able to keep my nerves under control.


----------



## Noahaha (May 17, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> BLD sub 1:20



That's my Captain's Cove goal.

I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO psyched for Dixon.


----------



## cuber952 (May 17, 2012)

Will anybody going to this competition have an 8x8? Ive been wanting to try one for the longest time now


----------



## Mikel (May 17, 2012)

cuber952 said:


> Will anybody going to this competition have an 8x8? Ive been wanting to try one for the longest time now



I would assume Bradley Vrooman would have one.

I've tried one. The ISU Cube Club has one, but the former President has the cubes over the summer. They move very well considering its an 8x8.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 17, 2012)

cuber952 said:


> Will anybody going to this competition have an 8x8? Ive been wanting to try one for the longest time now


 
I'll have one at New Albany and Dixon, if you can wait a few more weeks.


----------



## cuber952 (May 17, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> I'll have one at New Albany and Dixon, if you can wait a few more weeks.


But yours has a messed up color scheme


----------



## Jokerman5656 (May 18, 2012)

Bradley isn't coming


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 19, 2012)

*In Auburn?*



Rpotts said:


> The Kansas Cube Off 2012 will take place at the Auburn Community Center in fabulous Auburn, KS, located about 15 minutes southwest of Topeka.


 
The Cubing USA website shows this location. 

Trinity Presbytarian Church
4746 SW 21st Street
Topeka, Kansas 66604

WCA site shows this location.

Auburn Community Center
121 W 11th St. Auburn, Kansas, 66402

The discrepancy confused me for a few minutes.


----------



## Rpotts (May 19, 2012)

Brian Kremer said:


> The Cubing USA website shows this location.
> 
> Trinity Presbytarian Church
> 4746 SW 21st Street
> ...


Thanks for pointing this out Brian, I checked my email and a month ago I received an email from them saying the venue had been changed to the Trinity Presbyterian Church in Topeka, not the Auburn location, updating OP.

*The correct venue is

Trinity Presbytarian Church
4746 SW 21st Street
Topeka, Kansas 66604

Google maps *


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 19, 2012)

1.90, 2.00, 2.08, 3.16, 5.xx = 2.41. Ya, I'm pissed. The 3.16 had a face done too.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 19, 2012)

Chris Braiedy 13.90 SQ1 single


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 19, 2012)

DYK....

...Brandon got a 6.21 3x3 single?
...I got a 5.97 Pyraminx average with 4 LL skips?
...John broke my fisher cube in less than 5 minutes?
...Jeremy can't AUF Z perms?
...I had 4 t perms in my final 3x3 average?
...No 3rd round of 2x2 for me?
...


----------



## cityzach (May 19, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> ...Brandon got a 6.21 3x3 single?


 
REALLY? new NAR!!


----------



## cubernya (May 20, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> DYK....
> 
> ...Brandon got a 6.21 3x3 single?
> ...I got a 5.97 Pyraminx average with 4 LL skips?
> ...


 
Holy fast 3x3 single...Zach no NAR


----------



## cityzach (May 20, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Holy fast 3x3 single...Zach no NAR


 
How is it not NAR? the fastest in North America is 6.93. unless the 6.21 was unofficial...


----------



## cubernya (May 20, 2012)

cityzach said:


> How is it not NAR? the fastest in North America is 6.93. unless the 6.21 was unofficial...


 
Oops, I read it as Breandan...I was like what are you talking about, he's from Europe


----------



## cityzach (May 20, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Oops, I read it as Breandan...I was like what are you talking about, he's from Europe


 
Oh haha, that makes sense


----------



## Cubewarrior (May 20, 2012)

Pretty sure it was a typo.....I talked to Brandon and he said it was a 16.21...anyway, I judged the 13.xx square 1 single by chris. And filmed the winning average


----------



## Mikel (May 20, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> DYK....
> 
> ...Brandon got a 6.21 3x3 single?
> 
> ...



Heck yes take that Anthony Brooks!

Alas, it was a typo, I really got 16.21


----------



## Cubewarrior (May 20, 2012)

Still pretty good, I would say.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 20, 2012)

More DYK!

...Topeka Kansas has a different time zone than Illinois? (John Brekon)
...Iowa SUCKS?
...You can make an 8 hour drive 5 an a half hours with Chris Braiedy?
...I fixed my fisher cube kinda?
...I don't know why I'm calling it a fisher cube?
...John BREKON?
...I begged for a 3rd round of 2x2, finally got it and one of the finalists disagreed so I didn't get it?


----------



## Mikel (May 20, 2012)

Does anybody know what to do about typos in cube comps? I found others besides my 6.21 3x3 solve (which was fixed). I emailed Jeremy, but I don't know if that was sufficient. I usually check to make sure the judge writes down the right time, because I know that can be a problem sometimes.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 20, 2012)

Mikel said:


> Does anybody know what to do about typos in cube comps? I found others besides my 6.21 3x3 solve (which was fixed). I emailed Jeremy, but I don't know if that was sufficient. I usually check to make sure the judge writes down the right time, because I know that can be a problem sometimes.


 
Emailing the organizer and delegate is usually sufficient. That way it will get noticed before they send the results team the workbook.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (May 20, 2012)

Cubewarrior said:


> Pretty sure it was a typo.....I talked to Brandon and he said it was a 16.21...anyway, I judged the 13.xx square 1 single by chris. And filmed the winning average


 Who are you Mr sq1 judge? I don't remember who you are, all I know is that Chris Olson didn't get it recorded but he got all the rest lol

Edit: oh, and I hate Iowa


----------



## Cubewarrior (May 20, 2012)

I judged three of your solves in the first round of square 1, but I don't see any way you can remember. I don't remember most of my judges


----------



## Mikel (May 20, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> ...Iowa SUCKS?


 


jokerman5656 said:


> Edit: oh, and I hate Iowa



Why does Iowa suck?

and DYK??

-The shower in our hotel room was so short that I had to get on my knees to wash my hair.
-I failed magic and master magic, but I still got 2nd place in both.
-John Brechon had a 22 second magic average, but beat my official single with a 1.21
-Takao's son was with trying to eat his magic during awards. 
-Takao won all the events he competed in.
-I thought Chris Braeidy was 16.
- 6.21 NAR typo


----------



## Jokerman5656 (May 20, 2012)

Mikel said:


> Why does Iowa suck?



Because it just drags on and is really boring. John asked Chris a few times and where we were at and it was always Iowa, a.k.a the state that takes forever to drive through. Although their gas prices are way better than Minnesota's.




Mikel said:


> and DYK??
> 
> 
> -I thought Chris Braeidy was 16. *(Braiedy)*
> - 6.21 NAR typo


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 4, 2013)

Will there be a Kansas 2013?


----------

